# Central Illinois - Trade Western Ultramount for Toro 48 Walk Behind



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

Looking to trade Western Ultramount with Fleetflex system for Toro 48” Hydro Floating Turbo Force Deck or 52” Grandstand.

Located in central Illinois.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

What width is the plow


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Pro, pro plus, etc.. pics...
Truckside included... if so what truck?...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

2 plug or 3 plug?


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

I've got a 7.5 foot and an 8 foot pro plow. The 8 is on a traditional platform (with chain hoist) and the 7.5 is on a downpressure system (like Snoway) for back dragging drives. Both are fleet flex controlled with newer cutting edges. They both work great and changed the fluid in them this year.

Plowside only, but I have a western 500 salter I'd throw in for a real nice Grandstand.


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

m_ice said:


> 2 plug or 3 plug?


Two. It is a fleet flex (the newest Western wiring system).


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

Bump


----------

